# Fully Committed......and Mad about it!!!



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

Caught this guy in one of my fox traps, he was caught in a 1 1/2 Montgomery dogless, and he wasn't to happy about it. I don't think he could of got more of his paw in there if he tried.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Good catch! You can tell he wasn't going anywhere!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Real nice catch!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the catch, yes the trap was full.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How long have you been a trapper? I have a old trick for fox if you are interested. (It's only for fox and will eliminate dogs in your trap) PM me if you want...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good catch...........thanks for the picture!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AZ secrets don't make friends......... lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok itzDirty. that hurt. Now I am not telling. lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Like the saying goes..... It only takes me to ruin it for everyone else! Your welcome fellas. lol


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

real good one man


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go, nice catch.


----------



## Idahotrapper (Sep 6, 2012)

azpredator I have been trapping for a long time, and a coyote is always a welcome edition to my fox line, but you got my curiousity going, so what is your set that you are talking about?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok. PM Sent...


----------

